# Found pigeon in MD- trying to trace CCRC band



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

I work at a shelter in Rockville, MD. We just got in a stray pigeon with a CCRC-2014 band. I looked at previous posts trying to determine if these bands can be traced. 

The bird appears healthy, just a little thin and tired. It looks like my Birmingham Rollers but could be something else.

Does anyone have more information about CCRC?  

My internet searches have come to nothing and I don't particularly want another bird!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Try mid michigan roller club Wendell Spisack. Just googled that ccrc and his name came up.

http://www.hfrfonline.net/wendell.htm

Number to the roller club, ask them for this guy or whose bird it may be if not his by band number thanks.
1-417-935-4751

I emailed them for you, they said 24 hours for a reply will let u know if they do. In the meantime, keep the bird till we get a response ya?  You can call that number, cuz Im in Canada with no U.S. plan. Will let u know if I get a reply tomorrow thanks.


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks so much CBL. Yeah, we don't release anything other than banded Homers. Other pigeons and doves stay until claimed or adopted.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya so far nobody emailed me, did u have any luck? Did u get thru on that number?

K spoke to Tony at that number and he said to contact CCRC
south of. for more information contactmp;nbsp; Jesse Quintero, 4204 Wincanton Rd, Salida, CA 95368 #

Try this number.
209-545-8804


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

cotact NICK SIDERS 870-739-2269. He will get you in touch with the owner/breeder of the roller. if the owner/breeder does not want it back, then pm me to schedule a pick up. we have rollers.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Katydid11---Have you located the owner/breeder of the roller?


----------

